# Photo Competition to Determine Winning Image on 2012 Wildlife Stamp



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The 3rd Annual Ohio Wildlife Legacy Stamp photo contest is underway, challenging resident photographers to enter their best snapshots of a native salamander.More...

More...


----------

